# AudreyElizabeth's Photo Thread



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 14, 2009)

My small collection!  






Acanthoscurria geniculata female






Brachypelma emilia sling 






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling #1






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling #2






Citharischius crawshayi sling






G. rosea unsexed






MM Brachypelma albopilosum






Cyclosternum fasciatum sling






Psalmopoeus irminia juvi, about 2.5 inches






Poecilotheria regalis Female






Haplopelma sp. vonwirthi 






Brachypelma albopilosum Female






Avicularia versicolor sling






Pterinochilus murinus Female


----------



## Teal (Oct 14, 2009)

*Nice collection! *


----------



## Luiscifer (Oct 17, 2009)

AUD u have a very sweet collection. I have to post pics of my emilia she just molted and her adult colors are in full swing.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

small turns into big in no time!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 17, 2009)

Thats no small collection! Very nice pics.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 19, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> Thats no small collection! Very nice pics.


Oh, but if I could have the collection of my dreams!  
Thanks for the kind words, hopefully I'll be updating this thread soon with a new arrival or two. 

Luis, I'd love to see a picture of her. I love the B. emilias, I think their adult colors and markings are stunning!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 2, 2010)

Brachypelma vagans. 
When I do a rehousing I'll take some proper photos of her.






Nhandu chromatus sling






A little peeved lol






Awesome webbing


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome collection you got there...


----------



## JackWaites (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice pics, I hope to have a collection some day


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 11, 2010)

Avicularia versicolor sling


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Sep 22, 2010)

New _P. pulcher_ sling 






New _G. rosea_ female freshly molted


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Dec 10, 2010)

New _Brachypelma smithi_


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 30, 2011)

Update pics












A recent arrival, male _Poecilotheria regalis_ juvenile tackling a roach


----------

